

Physics Envy May Be Hazardous To Your Health - And Economy - thekguy
http://partialobjects.com/2011/03/199/

======
derrida
I picked $4999 first game, $4999 second game. As a searcher for all things
paradoxical, I fail to understand, what is the paradox?

